# what is a shoal



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

just a newb here and was wondering what exactly is meant when i see the word shoal is this a group of p's or is it referring to the tank layout ???? please help


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

a shoal is just a group of piranhas


----------

